# Solved: get Opera Browser free today only



## super power (Mar 20, 2004)

Today only, Opera Software is celebrating its 10th anniversary by giving away registration codes for its Opera web browser. (Its normally $39.) Operas a Great web browser: features include a pop-up blocker, RSS newsreader, e-mail client with spam filter, a notes feature, and much more.

Have patience when you go to the site: understandably, the Opera site is heavily loaded  and therefore slow  today. The offer is valid until 12 a.m. (PDT).

First, get your free registration code
http://my.opera.com/community/party/reg.dml
Then, download Opera 
http://www.download.com/Opera/3000-2356_4-10421507.html

I still like firefox better, but this one has promise, and the price is right.

Later all
super


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

super power said:


> Today only, Opera Software is celebrating its 10th anniversary by giving away registration codes for its Opera web browser. (Its normally $39.) Operas a Great web browser: features include a pop-up blocker, RSS newsreader, e-mail client with spam filter, a notes feature, and much more.
> 
> Have patience when you go to the site: understandably, the Opera site is heavily loaded  and therefore slow  today. The offer is valid until 12 a.m. (PDT).
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

I got it.Thanks.........


----------



## jethsy (Jun 25, 2005)

I went to the website given in the first post in this thread. What do I do after I get the registration number? I don't see what to do next.
Thanks!
Also, if I download it, will it change anything in my IE?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Go to Help > Register Opera and copy and paste the code into the registration code box.


----------



## super power (Mar 20, 2004)

jethsy said:


> I went to the website given in the first post in this thread. What do I do after I get the registration number? I don't see what to do next.
> Thanks!
> Also, if I download it, will it change anything in my IE?


 click on the second link in my first post and download Opera then install it, it is a web browser and will run with out using IE so it will not change IE, it is just a different browser, and better then IE. I looked on the site and the B-day deal is over, so I hope every one who wanted to try Opera (without the stupid adds running in the top on the browser) got this before the time ran out. I still like firefox better, but it has been becoming a target lately.
Later all
super
( super power refers to a song by Warrior Soul ) not anything else, just a song @%^)


----------



## jethsy (Jun 25, 2005)

I did get the registration code earlier today. Is it too late to use it? I did download and I don't know how to use the code. Is it where you can download an upgrade? If so, I tried to put it in and it was rejected.
What do you think?


----------



## super power (Mar 20, 2004)

jethsy said:


> I did get the registration code earlier today. Is it too late to use it? I did download and I don't know how to use the code. Is it where you can download an upgrade? If so, I tried to put it in and it was rejected.
> What do you think?


 Like Stantley wrote
Go to Help/Register Opera/ and copy and paste the code into the registration code box, then click O.K. I am not sure if it will still work but it should if you have the code.
later 
super


----------



## -MaDcOw- (Aug 3, 2005)

Damn it, i missed out  . Are the ads that bad cos all i want opera for is to check the web pages that i create to make sure they work in most browsers.


----------



## jethsy (Jun 25, 2005)

Yes! I got it! Thanks so much!


----------



## brindle (Jun 14, 2002)

MaDcOw
I don't know how anyone can say these ads are intrusive. What do you think?
Opera is a free browser with the ads you see in the pink strip of my attachment.


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

I tried it with the ads, with me I've got my FF and IE fully customized so I notice anything.
But, they aren't that bad...


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

brindle said:


> MaDcOw
> I don't know how anyone can say these ads are intrusive. What do you think?


I wouldn't want to see that crap all the time! I'll stick with IE.
Thanks for the screenshot! gald I didn't download it!


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Tapeuup said:


> I'll stick with IE.


If so, treat yourself to Maxthon


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

WhitPhil said:


> If so, treat yourself to Maxthon


Thanks WhitPhil, I'm using IE7 Beta & have had no problems except for plug-ins, I know others don't like "Beta" versions but I love it! & it's much faster then IE6. So far no problems.


----------



## jethsy (Jun 25, 2005)

One question about Opera...
I like it so far, but when I used IE, when the back arrow was "grayed out" I could just click the window closed to go back to where I'd been. Doing that in Opera just closes the whole thing. Any ideas what to do when the back arrow is grayed out, other than starting over at the site? For example, googling something and getting to a page where the arrow is grayed and then I had to go all the way back and google it again.
Help, please. Thanks.


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

jethsy, you need to delete your reply & start your own thread.
you can Go here  & click on "New Thread"


----------



## Alan18 (Feb 9, 2005)

Tapeuup said:


> jethsy, you need to delete your reply & start your own thread.
> you can Go here  & click on "New Thread"


It would save a lot of time on you and Jet's part to just press report thread.
Although I think it may be fine here if it's already solved..


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

well so far i like opera..but i never had it before...FREE is GOOD..........


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

Alan18 said:


> It would save a lot of time on you and Jet's part to just press report thread.
> Although I think it may be fine here if it's already solved..


O'well he's just learning but started his own thread anyways
http://forums.techguy.org/t395891.html all's well!


----------



## dugq (Jul 16, 2004)

For Opera noobs, these are some good tip sites

http://nontroppo.org/wiki/Opera

http://www.aimwell.org/Help/Tips/tips.html

Guide to faking the browser id (best done with proximotron)

http://www.scss.com.au/family/andrew/opera/browserids/

Guide to the built in mail client (Google should be sued)

http://www.markschenk.com/opera/7/m2tutorial_2.html

The Search.ini editor (customise the search options in Opera)

http://starzaki.eu.org/~hclan/operapl/en/

Optool download (access another browser from Opera, or vice versa)

http://www.kreacom.dk/optool/

Lots of customisations, opera is a heavily customisable browser, most things can be changed to work exactly how you want them to

http://my.opera.com/community/customize


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Closing thread as requested by thread starter.


----------

